# IGF-1 LR3 GH negative feedback



## GEZA (Mar 6, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]Wonder if anyone knows how suppressive IGF-1 LR3 is to natural GH/IGF-1 production. How quickly would it return to baseline etc.[/FONT]


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 7, 2012)

Seems to be a gray area of the studies.. here's some info I did find.

Another possibility being researched is the LR3 IGF-1's ability to suppress hgH levels and inhibiting the MGF levels. This may be why the hunger and vascularity effects are still felt, with no gains being seen. A lower dosage for a longer length of time may be the best way to go. It appears people are willing to try the cycle of LR3 IGF-1 with a daily dose of 10-20mcg, with the big incentive being the cost in the range of $115-$200/mg. Some people however, feel the lower dose would be a waste of time, because there is no immediate results seen.
The MGF has showed its effects in a multitude of studies, even while the IGF-1 receptor was blocked. Proof that the MGF can work in other pathways and without attaching itself to the IGF-1R, and so creating a invulnerability towards the down regulation of the IGF-1R.
The amount of IGF-1 produced by the exogenous hGH is very small when it is compared to the current injections. Exogenous hGH effects last indefinitely. The amounts released are small enough that antibody production and rapid down regulation does not occur. A good aspect for using a lower dosage of IGF-1.
An alternative venue believes the way to go would be with a shorter cycle of higher doses, in order to increase muscle hypertrophy/hyperplasia more rapidly, before any side effects are seen.


----------

